# Moultrie D 40 Game Camera -- External Battery Supply Question



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I have two Moultrie D-40 game cams and am happy with them (for the price).

They have an external port for use with a 12-volt battery. But they do not sell a cord for the port. They sell a solar panel and battery combo for around $90, but I do not want to pay that much. I would prefer to use a cord to connect to a 12 volt battery and then just deal with recharging the 12 volt battery.

I called the service people at Moultrie and they told me that the only option is using their solar panel and battery combo. 

Does anyone know if it is possible just to use a 12 volt battery as an external power source and, if so, can you let me know what equipment I need to purchase to connect the camera to the battery?

Failing that, has anyone experienced benefits of using rechargeable lithium ion batteries for their camera? Given their expense, I might just be better off biting the bullet and paying for the solar panel that Moultrie sells.

I hunt on a lease in Fisher and Scurry county (in between Snyder and Rotan) and live in Houston so I need all the extra battery life possible.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I dunno about the d-40's, but I use the older version of the cameras that run on 6 volt batteries and bought rechargeable batteries and drilled a hole for the wires to run into the case and wired it to the battery. The cameras will run for months no problem.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I have thought about doing that but dont remember what Moultrie had said about using a 12 volt external battery (12) volts. Unless they have some circuit in the camera that reduces the voltage to 9 volts a 12 volt battery will cook the camera. I think the circuit is in the camera best I remember. Standard adaptor plugs are available at electronic supply places that will fit the female plug on the camera. If I ever get around to it I wiill try and see what happens. D40's are the best for the price. (IMHO)

Charlie


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I tried running a 12 volt battery and solar charger on my D-40 2 years ago and the camera did not survive. I used a 12 volt feeder battery and wired it to the port, it worked for a couple of weeks then the camera stopped working. Last year I bought a couple I40s and the moultrie external battery/panel setup and did not have any battery issues the whole year. The moultrie battery combo is expensive but it works.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Next thing I would do regarding an external 12 Volt battery if the 12 volts are smoking the camera is to tap down on the battery til I got as close to 9 volts as I could and let er rip. This can only be done on a battery with external or exposed straps that tie the separate cells together. Maybe something like a motorcycle battery. 

Charlie


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a link with information on what will work (12v batteries) with the Moultrie cameras. They recommend using Radio Shack. Part no. 273-1743; 273-1720 and a Stealth Cam 12v Battery Kit.

http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6379

The Moultrie battery/solar panel is $59.59 if you purchase it online from Walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9193068


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks so much. I went ahead and purchased the solar panel package from Wal Mart


----------

